# Privacy trees/shrubs for property line?



## cakebaker

Nothing like a wall of dirt. Then you can plant shrubs on the peak with some switchgrass on the berm also.


----------



## daddyduck

I am surprised to see Japanese Barberry on the list..


----------



## limige

Highly invasive and prime tick habitat


----------



## Firefighter

Luv2hunteup said:


> This is what you want.
> http://www.mapleriverfarms.com/


They'll be worthless in 15 years, right about the time conifers will be looking great. 

IMO grasses are a great instant fix, but a poor long term choice.


----------



## shotgun12

miscanthus is very fast growing,a lot of farmers grow it over here in england, it makes good wind breaks,and they farm hundreds of acres and make all kinds out of it,


----------



## Jimbos

I lost 165 trees last year that I used as screening but a neighbot thought was blocking his view he was entitled to, so he cut them down and left them. I am still trying to get a settlement from this person.

My point is don't over spend for anything.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Multi-flora rose is a disaster waiting to happen. One of many invasive species that cause all kinds of problems. It should never be used for anything.


----------



## swampbuck

DecoySlayer said:


> Multi-flora rose is a disaster waiting to happen. One of many invasive species that cause all kinds of problems. It should never be used for anything.


It is on the list also.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Multi-flora rose is, in many ways, worse that kudzu. Multi-flora rose is likely related to razor wire. Nasty stuff. Very hard and very expensive to get rid of. 

https://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/plants/multiflorarose.shtml


----------



## Fishndude

Another vote for arborvitae. You can find good deals on them toward the end of summer. They start out slowly, but will grow to a nice screen height in 5 years, or so. I grew some from 2' bushes, and they are around 15 feet after 20 years. You can prune them into a nice hedge, if you like them that way. They grow densely, and will reduce the visual, and noise offenses considerably.


----------



## Rounder

Compare closing costs on a new house, to the bigger trees. Who knows.


----------



## jancoe

Jimbos said:


> I lost 165 trees last year that I used as screening but a neighbot thought was blocking his view he was entitled to, so he cut them down and left them. I am still trying to get a settlement from this person.
> 
> My point is don't over spend for anything.


Have you been able to block his "entitled" view yet?


----------



## Jimbos

jancoe said:


> Have you been able to block his "entitled" view yet?


Not in the least, he won this one.


----------

